# Is this safe for Darts? Or go with another frog?



## SupremeCK (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey I made this paludarium last weekend that Im happy with. Its my first one And im still learning.

I want to keep Dart drogs but I read that they arent exactly the best swimmers.

This picture is from last week but I have added much much more driftwood on the sand making more places to climb out of.

My biggest concern is the part under the land. Will they get stuck there and drown? The Land portion on the right is floating as well and has running water under it. Will they somehow fall in and get stuck under?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would not put darts in there - not because of their swimming ability, but because there does not seem to be a lot of usable land area. 

Have you looked at any of the Theloderma species?


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

I would not put dart frogs in there. Not nearly enough land area. Water features are generally for esthetic purposes. My first tank had a water feature and I found it to be more of a pain in the a$$. Too much room taken up by the pump and water splashing didn't help the plants or glass.


----------



## SupremeCK (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok thank you guys. You saved me a ton of money on frogs hehe.

The plants in there are from my Aquarium. Im actually coming into Vivariums/Paludariums as a HUGE Aquarium hobbiest. They were are submerged and just tryin to convert it into emersed. The moss is doing great actually and the Anubias is gettin there.

Ill look into other frogs. I saw a Mossy Frog Tank at my LFS with a tank very similar to mine and they have been in there for a while So i might consider getting some of those.


----------



## SupremeCK (Oct 17, 2011)

lapidsilver said:


> I would not put dart frogs in there. Not nearly enough land area. Water features are generally for esthetic purposes. My first tank had a water feature and I found it to be more of a pain in the a$$. Too much room taken up by the pump and water splashing didn't help the plants or glass.


Also those arent water pumps. They are External Canister filters. I have 2 Zoomed 501's laying around and I thought I might as well use em


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

asian floating frogs


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

maybe fire belly toads


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Some sort of newt might be cool too.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

marylanddartfrog said:


> maybe fire belly toads


Agreed or some eastern spotted newts would be really cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The water is far too deep for firebelly toads - they really prefer shallow water, where their feet can be on the bottom, and their eyes are above water.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Zack from personal experience being i breed them i would have to disagree the water depth is fine as long as he adds aquatic plants submerged and some floating like water lettuce they will do quite well


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've bred them as well, and I stand by my statement that they prefer shallower water. Can they be kept successfully in deeper water? Yes, but as that tank is currently set up, I would not recommend Bombina sp. for it.

Look at Mossy frogs (Theloderma corticale), Vietnamese bird poop frogs (Theloderma asperum) and the like - they would be ideal in that setup.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bird poop frog would be nice in there,mossy also


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What about tossing some largish rocks in there so the frogs had the option of deep water vs shallow water above the rocks?


----------



## jrgobble (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the newt idea. Or a colorful salamander. There are some interesting small turtles, but they may make the tank very muddy.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Any theloderma


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My suggestion would be Eastern newts, or, if frogs are the preferred, Mossy Frogs. Either way, I would add a bit to the water feature to make it less open and unnatural. I believe you said some plants have been added, but I would follow the suggestion of rocky areas, as well as adding some truly floating veg like duckweed or frogbit. If you are using a canister filter, be sure the outflow is not too strong. 

All my best! BTW-I love the tank scheme and design, just not suited towards darts...

JBear


----------

